# *Nail Art*



## *Moni-Luv* (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Specktra! I figured I would start a thread dedicated to Nail Art designs! I didn't see a thread in the first few pages of this place so if there is a thread out there I apologize! This is just a way everyone can share their creativity! I know I'm always looking for new ideas. Soo enjoy!!!


Hot Pink with Zebra tips (inspired by julieg713 on youtube)




Nail Polish Used:
Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear - Fuchsia Power
Wet N Wild - French White
Konad stamping plate m57 with Konad black polish

Valentine's Day design (as seen on youtube QueenofBlendingMUA)




Nail Polish Used:
Ruby Kisses - Flower Girl
Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear - Fuchsia Power
Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear - Cherry Red 
Wet N Wild - French White
small red heart decals from Sally Beauty Supply





Nail Polish Used:
ChG - Seduce Me
Konad stamp m31 with white polish

I hope to see your creative designs too!


----------



## boba (Feb 9, 2009)

I love doing nails too..

I did these last week:




China glaze-For Audrey
Seche vite quick dry top coat
white acrylic paint

This is my sisters hand..she wanted something fun




seche claret
seche top coat
white and green acrylic paint


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 10, 2009)

these are so cute! i hope more pics keep coming!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 18, 2009)

Just some simple stuff i did.

This one is SUPER messy. Was rushing. oh well.






this one is just simple. took off the other design.
Also, the lady who did my acyrlics did a horrible job, i only had them on for 2 days and ripped those suckas off! Ill just do them myself like i used to!!!!!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 18, 2009)

I LOVE the strawberries!!!! Can you come over and do mine like that lol


----------



## brianjenny17 (Feb 18, 2009)

these designs are gorgeous .. im plain ol boring and just get a frenchhh everytime i go


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_these designs are gorgeous .. im plain ol boring and just get a frenchhh everytime i go_

 

its so much fun to play around with my nails. i bought the nail paints off 8ty8beauty.com for 1.88 a peice. super cheap and they have that nice long skinny brush to do desings with!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_its so much fun to play around with my nails. i bought the nail paints off 8ty8beauty.com for 1.88 a peice. super cheap and they have that nice long skinny brush to do desings with!_

 
i wish i could do designs myself but ahhh im such a clumsy girl lol i doubt i would be able to do anything worth showing off


----------



## boba (Feb 19, 2009)

Hilly: Buy me a plane ticket and i would go asap. haha

RoseyPosey: You should do a nail tutorial on how u do your acrylics. i would be interested in learning how to do them on my own


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boba* 

 
_Hilly: Buy me a plane ticket and i would go asap. haha

RoseyPosey: You should do a nail tutorial on how u do your acrylics. i would be interested in learning how to do them on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I will do it, but it may be like months before i get it up! lol, just kidding. I will try, but im not licensed or anything. I have just gotten acrylics done since i was liek 13 lol. My natural nails SUCK and are super thin and brittle on their own, so the acrylics dont ruin them anymore lol.

I basically just do what the techs do lol. i bought the kit and just winged it! 

Ill see what i can do on a tut though girl! ill post the link to my blog in this thread, so watch for it, probably saturday!


----------



## boba (Feb 21, 2009)

RoseyPosey: Thanks so much! Im too scared to do it on my own but if you show me it would be a lot better than trying to remember how the techs do it.


----------



## Jinni (Feb 21, 2009)

Here are a couple I have done. They were all done with image stamping plates. Some of the pics are rather large, so click the links to see them.

China Glaze VI + Konad m1






Sinful China Gold + fake Konad plate

China Glaze Heart of Africa + Konad m2:





OPI DS Diamond + Konad m2


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_Here are a couple I have done. They were all done with image stamping plates. Some of the pics are rather large, so click the links to see them.

China Glaze VI + Konad m1






Sinful China Gold + fake Konad plate

China Glaze Heart of Africa + Konad m2:





OPI DS Diamond + Konad m2_

 

you have gorgeous nails ands nail beds! LUCKY girl!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 2, 2009)

BASE: ChG - Shower Together 
TIPS: ChG - White on White
GLITTER: Kiss - Silver glitter


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 8, 2009)

Love this thread!!!
Ladies, I have two left hands and I can't afford to go get my nails done very often. So I googled youtube tutorials on how to do nails. I found a video called Misha's 10 minute french manicure and it ROCKS!
You paint the tip of your nails, doesn't have to be perfect. Then wait until it drys, and take a eye shadow brush, dip it in 100% acetone and use the brush and shape it nicely. I guess instead of me trying to describe it, watch the video LOL
Anyway, I am so excited about doing my own nails now. I look forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 10, 2009)

Pic Clickable





BASE: ChG - Liquid Leather
DESIGN: ChG - Awaken
Konad plate M57


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

Beautiful nails!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_Pic Clickable





BASE: ChG - Liquid Leather
DESIGN: ChG - Awaken
Konad plate M57_

 

OMG that is so amazing!!!!!! It's so edgy, I love it!


----------



## Jinni (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm really happy with this. It was done with Sinful Ray of Light polish and Konad special polish in white + Konad plate m71.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_I'm really happy with this. It was done with Sinful Ray of Light polish and Konad special polish in white + Konad plate m71.









_

 

That is so girly and delicate looking. Beautiful! I need this Konad NOW! .

What kit do you have? is the basic one any good?


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 13, 2009)

Konrad & funky french are so big atm! You are very skilled in your application!


----------



## Jinni (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_That is so girly and delicate looking. Beautiful! I need this Konad NOW! .

What kit do you have? is the basic one any good?_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought the basic kit (3 polishes, 4 plates, scraper, and stamper). 

I also bought an extra plastic scraper since I find that one much easier to use than the one with the metal blade. 

I've since bought a lot more plates so I have something to choose from


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 15, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! This Konad plate is on my to buy list already! Now I can't for payday so I can order!


----------



## trincess (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_Pic Clickable





BASE: ChG - Liquid Leather
DESIGN: ChG - Awaken
Konad plate M57_

 
I absolutely love this look! What kind of nail polish should one use besides the special polish? I don't have china glaze in my country and I want different colour options for stamping, would any metallic polish like that work? Thanks for any help!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 23, 2009)

MAC - Seasonal Peach 
Konad special polish in white and M73 plate


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_I absolutely love this look! What kind of nail polish should one use besides the special polish? I don't have china glaze in my country and I want different colour options for stamping, would any metallic polish like that work? Thanks for any help!_

 
I find that polishes with a thick consistency works the best. I don't know of any other "brands" right off the bat. It's more like trial and error for me.


----------



## Jinni (Apr 6, 2009)

You can find a list of polishes that work with Konad here: http://www.makeupalley.com/user/notepad/sassepiano


----------



## Ximovana (Apr 6, 2009)

today my nails look like that: =)


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 6, 2009)

aww maan. i wish i had enough "nail" for nail art. my beds are too small and i have to keep my nails short. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cool designs though!


----------



## Marijka (Apr 14, 2009)

Great thread!!! 

Some of my works:








China Glaze-2Nite, P2-eternal, Konad m71, Konad m36 (butterfly)





China Glaze-FYI, basic-teal, Konad m66





Man Glaze-The death tar, P2-glamour, Konad m63


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marijka* 

 
_Great thread!!! 

Some of my works:








China Glaze-2Nite, P2-eternal, Konad m71, Konad m36 (butterfly)





China Glaze-FYI, basic-teal, Konad m66





*Man Glaze-The death tar, P2-glamour, Konad m63*_

 
i loooooove this one


----------



## trincess (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marijka* 

 
_Great thread!!! 

Some of my works:








China Glaze-2Nite, P2-eternal, Konad m71, Konad m36 (butterfly)





China Glaze-FYI, basic-teal, Konad m66





Man Glaze-The death tar, P2-glamour, Konad m63_

 
excellent work and creativity! gave me huge inspirations =D


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2009)

I just did them last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




china glaze white on white and liquid leather? The black one lol.
hot pink and silver glitter stripping nail polish (I don't remember the brand, but its from sallys)






It's a little messy around the edges, but I just let them come off naturally lol.. I always mess my nails up if I try to clean around the edges with a q-tip


----------



## kittykit (Apr 17, 2009)

You girls are so talented! I'm going to order some Konad kits this weekend. I've been waiting to get them for a while now.

Here are my nails, not my work though *lol* I used to get my nails done every month for over a year. 

Just some designs I'd like to share.


----------



## Jinni (Apr 19, 2009)

This is my easter manicure: China Glaze L8R G8R with Konad plate m30 for the bunny, and a fake Konad for the flowers.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ you are so talented. I'm also a nail polish addict but still haven't tried nail art. I guess I'm intimidated :/


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

Wow this is awesome.  Very creative!


----------



## Marijka (May 3, 2009)

Something new:


----------



## darklocke (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_I also bought an extra plastic scraper since I find that one much easier to use than the one with the metal blade._

 
Where did you get your plastic scraper, Jinni? I want to get one myself, my first plates looks like.. well, hell now.


----------



## Jinni (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_Where did you get your plastic scraper, Jinni? I want to get one myself, my first plates looks like.. well, hell now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got mine from Konad Stamping Nail Art

It's called Konad Scraper Plastic Blade. If you search for "plastic scraper" it should turn up. Hope that helps


----------



## xobaby89 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marijka* 

 
_Something new:





_

 
awe, these are too cute


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

the stamps are so neat!


----------



## broken_soul (May 13, 2009)

Love this thread!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 15, 2009)

dayum i love this thread u ladies are very talented


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 29, 2009)

I ordered my konad stuff today, cannot wait to play with it!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 2, 2009)

I usually use just the nail art brushes we see at Beauty supply stores. This pink on pictured here is from Sally's. It's the hot pink color...


----------

